# Does anyone know



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

when they are releasing Nation Treasure 2 on dvd?


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

I haven't found a concrete release date just yet, but I did come across this article.

Hope it helps!


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

I use videoeta.com all the time to answer questions like this.
Exact release date to set yet, but estimated May 2008.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Disney announced a day and date release of both the standard def and Blu-Ray for May 20th. The first National Treasure also gets it Blu-Ray release at the same time.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Very cool, thanks everyone.


----------

